# How about some wedding pictures!



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

We've shared childhood, High School, or Mothers...  How about some wedding pics..  This is Hubby and I on our wedding day July 12th 2003

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IMG_0047_zps81a76004.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IMG_0047_zps81a76004.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Louis (May 14, 2015)

I have no wedding pictures scanned. Probably don't even have any at all. I must say, however, Mr. QuickSilver is a very lucky man.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

Lovely photo! 

I will post later when I'm on my PC.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 15, 2015)

I'm very supportive of marriage, but I can't stand weddings!  Too often they're just a big party for a bunch of freeloaders.  No pictures from me.


----------



## Kadee (May 15, 2015)

Hubby and I 1987


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2015)

1963

.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

2000 (long story but there's a reason husband has no tie)

Civil ceremony in the wedding room at the Castle House - former site of Dunoon castle.  6 guests.  Two week honeymoon showing me my new home and the county of Argyll.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

Love the photos everybody!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

Oh...  such lovely pics!!  I love weddings.. BUT they don't have to be huge galas.   I prefer weddings that are small and meaningful.   When hubby and I were married, we had a HUGE guest list....  of ZERO.   It was just him and I.   Since we married relatively quickly after we both were widowed, we didn't want a bunch of judgmental folks around us.   So we dressed up.. and went to the courthouse.  We were married by a judge and our witness was the court bailiff.   Our theme color was yellow.  I had a corsage and he had a boutonniere. We went to a photography studio afterward for pictures.  We had a little wedding cake with yellow roses decorating it.  We bought a bottle of Perrier-Jouet champagne.  Spent our wedding weekend in a 5 star hotel, and treated ourselves to amazing dinners.   It was perfect!  Then we went back to work on Monday..


----------



## Glinda (May 15, 2015)

These are all beautiful wedding photos.  Great idea, QS.

AS, you and your husband look just radiant!  And I love the fact that he wore a kilt!

As for me - well, I don't care to look at mine.  It's difficult to look at the wedding pictures without remembering the divorce.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 15, 2015)

When I got married, the only choices were church or registry office.  Getting married in a stately home or castle wasn't an option. It was also a case of parents saying, "you have to invite so and so" - they seemed to forget whose wedding it was.  So there we were, gatecrashers at someone else's party.  I felt like apologising for the inconvenience  by getting married.

Many years later at my parent's 50 aniversary party, I said to my brother that it was just like my wedding - I knew about half the people there.  He replied that I was lucky if I knew that many!

I've been married almost 42 years and I do have a wedding photo album.  I last looked at it about 40 odd years ago.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

Glinda said:


> These are all beautiful wedding photos.  Great idea, QS.
> 
> AS, you and your husband look just radiant!  And I love the fact that he wore a kilt!
> 
> As for me - well, I don't care to look at mine.  It's difficult to look at the wedding pictures without remembering the divorce.



Oh aye, any good Scot wears his kilt!  Radiant - yep!  Had only met online 6 months earlier and met in person 5 months before wedding.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Oh...  such lovely pics!!  I love weddings.. BUT they don't have to be huge galas.   I prefer weddings that are small and meaningful.   When hubby and I were married, we had a HUGE guest list....  of ZERO.   It was just him and I.   Since we married relatively quickly after we both were widowed, we didn't want a bunch of judgmental folks around us.   So we dressed up.. and went to the courthouse.  We were married by a judge and our witness was the court bailiff.   Our theme color was yellow.  I had a corsage and he had a boutonniere. We went to a photography studio afterward for pictures.  We had a little wedding cake with yellow roses decorating it.  We bought a bottle of Perrier-Jouet champagne.  Spent our wedding weekend in a 5 star hotel, and treated ourselves to amazing dinners.   It was perfect!  Then we went back to work on Monday..



None of my weddings have been big.  I do really love to go to nieces and nephews etc weddings that are 200+ guests.  It's like a giant family reunion and there are relatives I only see at weddings and funerals.  

This wedding was totally arranged by husband as I was in the US until two days before the wedding.  He worked in London but the wedding was in Scotland near the Scotland house (this one).  So he came up during the Easter school holidays for two weeks.  5 of his school staff invited themselves, and his uncle came.  His other relatives wondered why they weren't invited.  None of my family could come - all had kids in school and didn't have enough notice.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

Our situation was due to our both being widowed.  His daughters were appalled that he was getting married.  My kids were more supportive but still very skeptical.  They basically thought I had lost my mind.   His sisters were better about it but we figured why bother with inviting anyone.. We did it "our way" as the song goes.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Our situation was due to our both being widowed.  His daughters were appalled that he was getting married.  My kids were more supportive but still very skeptical.  They basically thought I had lost my mind.   His sisters were better about it but we figured why bother with inviting anyone.. We did it "our way" as the song goes.



You're the ones who count so you should do it your own way.  Neither of us were widowed, but 19 year old stepdaughter wouldn't come to the wedding, claiming she had an exam at university she couldn't miss.  Don't know if that's true.


----------



## merlin (May 15, 2015)

All the way back to 1967, hard to believe, everyone in the photos are gone except my brother and myself.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 15, 2015)

Lovely couple, Merlin!  :love_heart:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 15, 2015)

Here we are,December 30th,1967. Ages 19 & 17.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 15, 2015)

So young... and so cute!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 15, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So young... and so cute!



And so thin!! Bwahahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> None of my weddings have been big.  I do really love to go to nieces and nephews etc weddings that are 200+ guests.  It's like a giant family reunion and there are relatives I only see at weddings and funerals.



Reminds me of a joke:
When I was young and had gone to weddings, my Aunts use to poke me and say "you are next".
When I went to funerals, I would poke them and say "you are next".


----------



## Ameriscot (May 16, 2015)

ken n tx said:


> reminds me of a joke:
> When i was young and had gone to weddings, my aunts use to poke me and say "you are next".
> When i went to funerals, i would poke them and say "you are next".



lol.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 18, 2015)

The first picture was taken of my parents  when they had their marriage blessed in church after they had eloped.They were both 16 yrs old. My Mom's brother and sister (who were twins) were their maid of honor and best man.I wish the pictures were clearer. The second is me and my Husband in 1966 at our wedding. I was 19 and he was 21.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2015)

I'll have to look for the wedding picture. I was home on leave so time was at a premium. This was a day later at our little reception. My step-dad, wife, me and mom.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 19, 2015)

Only got my mom and dad.  Wife and I only knew each other 3 weeks and we went to city hall on my lunch break, so no picture, reception, no honeymoon.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 19, 2015)

What a beautiful couple, Squatting Dog!  Your mother looks so much like my cousin at that age.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 19, 2015)

I am so loving this thread! I'll have to take a picture of a picture and post it.:love_heart:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2015)

squatting dog said:


> Only got my mom and dad.  Wife and I only knew each other 3 weeks and we went to city hall on my lunch break, so no picture, reception, no honeymoon.



Beautiful picture of your mum and dad, thanks for sharing , but they look sooooo young.  how old were they ?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I'll have to look for the wedding picture. I was home on leave so time was at a premium. This was a day later at our little reception. My step-dad, wife, me and mom.



awww nice picture pappy...I got married on my ex husband's 48 hour leave, everything had to be arranged in such a hurry


----------



## jujube (Nov 20, 2015)

I still can't post pictures (and believe me, I've tried everything), so I'll have to describe it.  I had bought my wedding dress and veil in Vienna, Austria two years before (no plans to get married, just saw the dress and had to have it).  As my fiancée wasn't getting in on leave in time to get blood tests and get the marriage license, I had to meet a sergeant from the local army base at the license bureau who brought the proper paperwork for me to apply for the license sans bridegroom.  Really romantic, huh?  Fiancee got into town, we dashed down to pick up the license and go get some wedding rings, which we got for $20 each.  Picked up the tuxedos, picked up the groomsmen at the bus station.  Got married..typical church wedding with reception in the Fellowship Hall (cake, punch, nuts, mints).  Went on a short honeymoon and then he took off for overseas.  I finished the college semester.  

His entire family boycotted the wedding with the exception of his oldest brother, who was so delighted to be replaced as the family black sheep that he would have come to a nude Satanist wedding on top of Mt. Everest.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 20, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Beautiful picture of your mum and dad, thanks for sharing , but they look sooooo young.  how old were they ?



War bride in England.  Mom was just 18 and dad was 23. Dad flew bombers from England.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2015)

Found one of the wedding. Not the best quality but was taken almost 60 years ago.


----------



## Linda (Nov 20, 2015)

I just love this thread!  So happy to see everyone's photos.   I hope others will post.  I can't, as I told my new grand-daughter on the 7th, at her wedding, my brother-in-law was drunk and forgot to bring his camera!  I was wearing a blue suit with a fur collar and my husband was wearing a suit he borrowed from his drunk brother.  We were both skinny enough we looked like we hadn't eaten in ages.  Today, almost 51 years later, we both look well fed.  Just take my word for it.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 26, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm loving looking at these pictures too. I'll have to take a picture of a picture and post too. You look at your wedding picture and say where did those people go ya know?


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 4, 2018)

:bump:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry! Not married. I’m living in sin. layful:
For almost 30 years. Lol


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2018)

Boy I fell for this one hook, line and sinker......Thread and man...LOL:glittered:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 50609
> 
> Boy I fell for this one hook, line and sinker......Thread and man...LOL:glittered:


 Awwwe!
Thats a gorgeous pic Seeker. A true romantic at heart. How long have you been married?


----------



## Seeker (Apr 4, 2018)

> Thats a gorgeous pic Seeker. A true romantic at heart. How long have you been married?



41 years in June, this picture was about a month after prom picture.....I turned 18 in May, graduated in May, got married in June...Go figure.......(No I was not pregnant)  LOL


----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2018)

Seeker said:


> 41 years in June, this picture was about a month after prom picture.....I turned 18 in May, graduated in May, got married in June...Go figure.......(No I was not pregnant)  LOL



Sure! Sure! Lol. So you definitely KNEW he was the one. 41 years. Congratulations!
True love is wonderful ain’t it? Thank you Seeker. I’ll stop stalking you now. :lol:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 4, 2018)

We practically eloped. My hubby to be picked me up at my house,my mom snapped a couple of pictures and we went off to the church and was quickly married in the parsonage. We were so dumb we didn't know we needed a witness so the minister dragged in the gardener who happened to be working that day. My hubby was so nervous he forgot my first name. We will be married 46 years this April 22nd. My daughter can't get over the fact that I got married in a mint green dress.


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2018)

A customer once told me about his second wedding:  His girlfriend was driving him to the airport for a two-week business trip and they decided to stop off at the courthouse and pick up his divorce papers, which were supposed to be signed by the judge that morning.  He knocked on the judge's door (the judge was a friend of his) and the judge signed the papers quickly and gave them to him.  Judge asked him when they were getting married.  He explained he was on the way to the airport and that they'd get married when he got back.  Judge says, "Well, I have 20 minutes before I have to be in the courtroom, so let's go down and get you a marriage license. I'll sign to waive the blood test and the waiting period and then I'll marry you here in the office."  So that's what they did.

He said his only regret was that it would have been nice to have at least a half hour to savor being a bachelor again.....LOL.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 10, 2018)

Forgive me asking, but what is this about a blood test?  No such requirement in the UK.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> Forgive me asking, but what is this about a blood test?  No such requirement in the UK.



Depending on the state, you used to have to have a blood test done before you could get a marriage license to prove that you didn't have, I guess, a social disease.  Montana is the only state that still requires one. 

There was also a waiting period after the issuance of the license before you could get married.  _Some_ states (Florida requires a 3-day wait if you haven't completed a state-approved marriage course in the last 12 months and Wisconsin has the longest waiting period...6 days) still require a waiting period, ranging from 24 hours to 6 days.  I guess that gives the bride or groom adequate time to back out....LOL.

Back in the early days, there were two ways to get married: by license or by bond.  If you were married by license, you had to wait a period of time, usually three weeks or so, to give anyone who had objections to the marriage to show up and, well, object.  "By bond" meant that the groom or a member of his family posted a "bond" that would go to the bride if, by chance, some previous wife showed up six months later with five kids in tow to claim her wandering husband (it wasn't uncommon back then for men to have more than one family tucked away in a distant hamlet; we're pretty sure my great-great-grandfather was one of those).   Then the new bride got the bond money as "damages".  My cousin, the family historian, has a copy of a marriage bond for a some-number-of-greats-grandfather that was signed by Patrick Henry when he was Governor of Virginia.  

And now you have a short history of marriage in America.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 10, 2018)

@jujube
Interesting. I thought blood tests were still.mandatory in all states. Learn something everyday I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks for the explanations..  In the UK, you need to register your intention to marry at least 28 days in advance, for either civil or religious marriages.  Until 2006, under Scots Law, you could be married "By habit and repute" - ie you lived together and were  to all intents and purposes, married.  In years gone past, people from outside Scotland  would elope to Gretna Green which was the first village over the Scottish border.  There they were married in the Blacksmith's shop.

This is still a popular venue for civil weddings, although the requirements for marriage in Scotland are now similar to the rest of the UK.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2018)

I remember that German measles was a big thing for the blood test to make sure you had either had had it or were exposed to have built up antibodies. Children conceived when a parent contracted German measles were born blind and other problems.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> Thanks for the explanations..  In the UK, you need to register your intention to marry at least 28 days in advance, for either civil or religious marriages.  Until 2006, under Scots Law, you could be married "By habit and repute" - ie you lived together and were  to all intents and purposes, married.  In years gone past, people from outside Scotland  would elope to Gretna Green which was the first village over the Scottish border.  There they were married in the Blacksmith's shop.
> 
> This is still a popular venue for civil weddings, although the requirements for marriage in Scotland are now similar to the rest of the UK.



Also in Scotland you could marry at 16 without parental consent, but 18 elsewhere in the Uk..hence a lot of Elopements to  Gretna Green Scotland.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 10, 2018)

The Old Blacksmith's shop in Gretna Green.  Still one of the world's favourite wedding venues.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> Thanks for the explanations..  In the UK, you need to register your intention to marry at least 28 days in advance, for either civil or religious marriages.  *Until 2006, under Scots Law, you could be married "By habit and repute" - ie you lived together and were  to all intents and purposes, married. *
> 
> .



Fifteen US states and the District of Columbia still recognize what is called "Common-Law" marriages, although several that do will only recognize those that were in effect before a certain date.  

Arizona, Arkansas and Louisiana have an interesting little arrangement called a "covenant marriage" where the couple has to go to a certain amount of marriage counseling and in case of a divorce, if it is not because of infidelity, incarceration, drug abuse, physical abuse or a couple of other things, must have a one-year waiting period living apart before the marriage can be dissolved.  At first, there was quite a bit of interest on the part of couples who wanted to show that they intended the marriage to last and that it wasn't just a "trial marriage" that could be dissolved by a no-fault divorce.  Apparently the covenant marriage isn't very popular any more. 

My own great-grandparents couldn't marry legally in their state because of miscegenation laws and had to cross over into another state to be married by a sympathetic minister (not that it was really legal in that state either, but at least they found a minister who would perform the ceremony).


----------

